# US Best Repair



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone worked with them or any feed back would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

They r aweful... crappy pay, no common sense and dumb as hell 
call in before you do anything at the property...you will spend time sitting
at the location on 3 way call with them and bank answering questions.....stay way
if u can..


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

The call ins are when they had BACFS which they no longer have. Those are part of safeguard now. I have never had a problem working for them and they pay fast. They are a regional though so their pay is on the low side.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, pay is on lower side but pay is fast, consistent and I've never had a problem getting paid.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They are barely breathing, but I have heard nothing but good about them! For the good of the industry, I personally hope they can stay afloat! They pay within 2 weeks, almost unheard of in this business, prices are workable if you know how to manage.... I know several people that have done business with them


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I could live with their BACFS pricing but their SG pricing is getting a little too low for me so I am passing on more work. But I like them as a company.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm hearing that they aretrying to make things work with SG but the numbers are not there and everyone is saying no....


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, feel a little bad for them but a lot of people are feeling a pinch from this BACFS change. I was humming along working for a couple BAC regionals with half decent price lists ..... now I've just got one contract with ol' Safeguard and the volume is just not there for me as the new guy on the totem pole.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I'm hearing that they aretrying to make things work with SG but the numbers are not there and everyone is saying no....


Why would anyone work with US Best if their main client is Safeguard? You can sign on with Safeguard yourself if you are into abuse and don't care about integrity.

US Best is done, and they had a good run. SG is not the answer, much less are they the answer for regional player who maybe can take 5%.

I won't work for SG pricing. I think those that do are suckers. So I have no idea how a middle man for the middle man makes sense.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Why would anyone work with US Best if their main client is Safeguard? You can sign on with Safeguard yourself if you are into abuse and don't care about integrity.
> 
> US Best is done, and they had a good run. SG is not the answer, much less are they the answer for regional player who maybe can take 5%.
> 
> I won't work for SG pricing. I think those that do are suckers. So I have no idea how a middle man for the middle man makes sense.


Why?? Because they have been good to me for 2 1/2 years and i'm hoping they can land a new client. Also my time is worth something. I'll GLADLY give US best a few bucks to put up with SG's F-ed up upload system. Like anyone else here, they don't get a lot of work. Unless you work for the BIG SCREW. you have to work for 8-10 companies to make a living out here. Did 4 jobs for US best in the last month. Did one less than 2 weeks ago and the check was in the mail this afternoon.....


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

You make a good point .... dealing with their uploads takes a lot of time or a lot of money.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Why?? Because they have been good to me for 2 1/2 years and i'm hoping they can land a new client. Also my time is worth something. I'll GLADLY give US best a few bucks to put up with SG's F-ed up upload system. Like anyone else here, they don't get a lot of work. Unless you work for the BIG SCREW. you have to work for 8-10 companies to make a living out here. Did 4 jobs for US best in the last month. Did one less than 2 weeks ago and the check was in the mail this afternoon.....


Same here. They've been nothing but good to us. This is the best regional I have ever worked for. Currently they're my 2nd favorite client to work for. 

I never have to debate logic with them. These guys know their stuff. Yes doing the SG sucks. But the way I see it, I'm doing it for UsBest and not SG. My state rep goes to bat for us all the time. I negotiated better fees than most when I started working for them. I'm sure they will land better contracts soon. These people have integrity.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

As with the previous posters, All thumbs up for US Best!
Good out of area trip fees, checks consistent with my invoice within 10 days and no uploading. They have been an easy to work with client which I will gladly work with in the future.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Why?? Because they have been good to me for 2 1/2 years and i'm hoping they can land a new client. Also my time is worth something. I'll GLADLY give US best a few bucks to put up with SG's F-ed up upload system. Like anyone else here, they don't get a lot of work. Unless you work for the BIG SCREW. you have to work for 8-10 companies to make a living out here. Did 4 jobs for US best in the last month. Did one less than 2 weeks ago and the check was in the mail this afternoon.....


Let me clarify guys. I am not suggesting that if someone was good to you, you should not return their loyalty. In fact, quite the contrary. What I don't understand, is how there could be any money left for you to make a living after wrking for a regional of Safeguard. I won't work for them DIRECTLY because of how ridiculous they are and their pay structure. Wy would I then dilute the pool BEFORE working with them.

See what I mean? If you think working with 8-10 companies is the way to go, then I suppose that is your personal philosophy. The law of diminished utility would beg to differ, and honestly man, it smacks of desperation. We all have families and I get people need to do what they need to do. But the big dogs have succeeded in turning this buisness cannibalistic, and the worst part is that very few people if any even recognize it.

I recognize it. I won't do it. And thats that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Let me clarify guys. I am not suggesting that if someone was good to you, you should not return their loyalty. In fact, quite the contrary. What I don't understand, is how there could be any money left for you to make a living after wrking for a regional of Safeguard. I won't work for them DIRECTLY because of how ridiculous they are and their pay structure. Wy would I then dilute the pool BEFORE working with them.
> 
> See what I mean? If you think working with 8-10 companies is the way to go, then I suppose that is your personal philosophy. The law of diminished utility would beg to differ, and honestly man, it smacks of desperation. We all have families and I get people need to do what they need to do. But the big dogs have succeeded in turning this buisness cannibalistic, and the worst part is that very few people if any even recognize it.
> 
> I recognize it. I won't do it. And thats that.


The point is, US best did not have any safeguard work until safeguard to over the bac field services contract. I am NOT going to drop a company just because they got screwed into working for safeguard after they have treated me so well for 2 and a half years. They are working on acquiring other contracts and I hope they do soon. as far as why I work for multiple companies, it is a necessity in a state such as mine with less than 1,000,000 people. If you were to put the western edge of Montana at the border of Illinois and Indiana the eastern edge of Montana would stretch out into the Atlantic 7 miles. This is something that people from large metropolitan areas have no clue about. My county alone is the size of the state of Connecticut and in my county, we have currently 130 reo listings. there are less than 50 pre foreclosures that are noted for the next 6 months. 
Bank work is only a small portion of my business but it is enough of my business that I do not have to go to North Dakota to work in the oil fields and be away from my family for months on end. people are not spending much money doing remodels, adding Decks, adding new landscaping etc. Until we get this jackass out of the White House and the hooligans out of Congress we will likely be in this same situation........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Let me clarify guys. I am not suggesting that if someone was good to you, you should not return their loyalty. In fact, quite the contrary. What I don't understand, is how there could be any money left for you to make a living after wrking for a regional of Safeguard. I won't work for them DIRECTLY because of how ridiculous they are and their pay structure. Wy would I then dilute the pool BEFORE working with them.
> 
> See what I mean? If you think working with 8-10 companies is the way to go, then I suppose that is your personal philosophy. The law of diminished utility would beg to differ, and honestly man, it smacks of desperation. We all have families and I get people need to do what they need to do. But the big dogs have succeeded in turning this buisness cannibalistic, and the worst part is that very few people if any even recognize it.
> 
> I recognize it. I won't do it. And thats that.


Aaron, business is based on the money we make as well as the relationships we build. I'm not sure what you negotiated with Safeguard when you worked for them. Here Safeguard has burned out many of their contractors. I worked for them in the past when they were much better. I'm not sure what US Best negotiated with them as far as pricing but I get paid more on their Safeguard work than I would have helping you on that one job you needed help on. 

It's hard to understand something when you don't have all of the facts in front of you. You're basing your thought process with your experience with screw guard and not on the situation we are in. 

I also have 12 clients. Why? Last I checked more money is better than less. I have a system in which works for me. It worked in AZ and UT and its working here. 

You also cover Hawaii. You did work for FAS. How is what you're doing or did any different than what US Best did or is doing?


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

In a post on page one, someone said something to the affect of working for the middle man that was working for the middle man. Safe Guard, as unfortunate as it may be, is no longer technically a middle man. They seized the opportunity to take the BACFS and profit from it. They are essentially at the bank level. They still don't pay worth a *&%#, but they have that option now. I don't like them, and truly feel that they are as worthless as tits on a boar hog, but they do have the market. I have a good friend that is involved with the payment processing for BAC-> SG. SG still makes what BAC paid before the takeover. The main difference is that now, along with 100% of the volume, SG gets a performance percentage for expeditious handling of any and all issues.

All this and paying cheap *** rates.....Man, someone is making it big. 

US Best is doing what they have to do to survive.

Anyone doing any of the work for NMSI through Safeguard????????? Be careful.

US Best is ok by the way, just not enough volume for us.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

kcbnc said:


> In a post on page one, someone said something to the affect of working for the middle man that was working for the middle man. Safe Guard, as unfortunate as it may be, is no longer technically a middle man. They seized the opportunity to take the BACFS and profit from it. They are essentially at the bank level. They still don't pay worth a *&%#, but they have that option now. I don't like them, and truly feel that they are as worthless as tits on a boar hog, but they do have the market. I have a good friend that is involved with the payment processing for BAC-> SG. SG still makes what BAC paid before the takeover. The main difference is that now, along with 100% of the volume, SG gets a performance percentage for expeditious handling of any and all issues.
> 
> All this and paying cheap *** rates.....Man, someone is making it big.
> 
> ...


BACFS is not the same as Bank of America home mortgage. BAC FS formerly Countrywide FS is a separate entity that CW created to service their defaulted loans. B of A acquired this through their CW acquisition. BAC FS not only serviced the CW portfolio, but some servicing for other lenders which I can't mention. 

BAC minus the SACC was great to work for and had profit in it. I believe that US best was able to negotiate better $ in the area that I am which is why I make more than most who still work for them. I know what SG pays direct. US Best pays me damn near everything they make. I know they will find better. 

I can see signs of the SG failing to properly maintain these properties that we maintained for BAC. I've heard that they're failing miserably all over the country. Who knows. Who cares. There's a bunch of other nationals who can service these properties even better just waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

I mis-typed earlier when I asked about NMSI and SG. I meant NMSI and U.S.B


----------

